# NBA Look-Alike Thread



## Kobe8Bryant11 (Jun 30, 2005)

I don't know how to get pictures of players on here, but I do know a few, so if someone could explain to me how to post pictures with my thread, I would greatly appreciate it.

Here are my top 10 NBA look-alikes (in no particular order):

1) Kyle Korver - Ashton Kutcher (Actor)
2) Corey Maggette/Devean George - Xzibit (Rapper) (Host of "Pimp My Ride")
3) Bob Sura - Steven Baldwin (Actor)
4) Chris Mihm - Kramer from "Seinfeld"
5) Brian Grant - Whoopi Goldberg (Comedian/Actor) LOL!!!
6) Wally Sczerbiak - Ben Stiller (Actor)
7) Jermaine O'Neal - AJ from "106 and Park"
8) Kenyon Martin - Method Man (Rapper)
9) Robert Horry - Will Smith (Actor/Comedian/Singer)
10) Rick Carlisle (Pacers Head Coach) - Jim Carrey (Comedian/Actor)

My favorite one is Carlisle - Carrey for sure, they look sooooo much alike, yet have TOTALLY DIFFERENT personalities, one is always serious, and the other couldn't be serious if he tried.

So again, if anyone can please tell me how to get their pics on this thing so that I can show you guys how much they really look alike, I would greatly appreciate it, thanks a lot!!


----------



## The_Black_Pinoy (Jul 6, 2005)

Sam Cassell- the Alien from the Alien movies and more recently Alien Vs Predator


----------



## Net4Life (Jul 30, 2005)

The_Black_Pinoy said:


> Sam Cassell- the Alien from the Alien movies and more recently Alien Vs Predator


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## lolac101 (Jun 23, 2005)

You forgot Horry and Will Smith


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

lolac101 said:


> You forgot Horry and Will Smith


thats my fav one

lol at brian grant and whoopi goldberg


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Kobe8Bryant11 said:


> 2) Devean George - Xzibit (Rapper) (Host of "Pimp My Ride")


WRONG !!!

Corey Maggete i was more similar to Xzibit


----------



## Kobe8Bryant11 (Jun 30, 2005)

So does ANYBODY know how to place pictures in your posts??


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

Sam Cassel = E.T From The Movie......


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Jason Williams









Eminem


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

New Grizzly Eddie Jones...








...and comedian Eddie Murphy??









I can't be the only one that sees it...


----------



## Kobe8Bryant11 (Jun 30, 2005)

How are you guy's putting those pics in your post??? URG!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Kobe8Bryant11 said:


> How are you guy's putting those pics in your post??? URG!!!


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Corey Maggette *is* Xzibit.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

corey maggette and x to the zibit


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> corey maggette and x to the zibit


i dunno why it isnt working


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## Kobe8Bryant11 (Jun 30, 2005)

Spriggan said:


> Corey Maggette *is* Xzibit.


HAHAHAHAHA, omg, you are sooo right, I never realized how much those 2 guys look alike, that is HILARIOS. As for the person who tried to post a link, it doesn't work, so thanks anyway, but seriously, how are all you guys doing that, this is pissin me off now cause I want to show you all how much my list looks alike.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

JO and aj(106 and park)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

nevermind...


----------



## Kobe8Bryant11 (Jun 30, 2005)

O thank you, thank you, someone is actually nice enough to go out of his way to post these pictures for me!!! I can't believe this, everybody please thank Mr. ClippersRuleLA for his generosity and kindness towards me and my post (even though I disagree with his user name since the Lakers actually rule LA IMO) lol, THANKS A LOT!!!


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

cassell and et


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> cassell and et


Is it just me or does ET look a lot better than Sam? :laugh:


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

this is a better picture


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

horry getting jiggy wit it


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Drewbs said:


>


hahahawhawhawhahaahahahahhahahahaha


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

hahahaha fly et fly


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## Kobe8Bryant11 (Jun 30, 2005)

Anybody else have any look alike pictures, or does anyone know how to post pictures, thanks!!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)




----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

^dude that 1s like dead on

......i knew the cassell and et 1 would come up too, kinda disapointed i was beat to it


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Damon Wayans and David Wesley


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Kobe8Bryant11 said:


> Anybody else have any look alike pictures, or does anyone know how to post pictures, thanks!!


highlight the link the pic. is in and put the image links around it, or type the link in the little image box...the square thing w/ yellow mountains or w/e


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> Damon Wayans and David Wesley




















they kinda look alike


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)




----------



## Kobe8Bryant11 (Jun 30, 2005)

Jim Carrey


----------



## Kobe8Bryant11 (Jun 30, 2005)

Wally World
http://web.starmagazine.com/images/star/imported/38996.jpg
Ben Stiller


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

You guys are too funny....


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Willy Wonka/Sean Marks
















Brent Barry/Jeff Foxworthy
















Devin Brown/Usher


----------



## Kobe8Bryant11 (Jun 30, 2005)

http://sportserver.nandomedia.com/images/gallery/basketball/nba/20050325/lal0405.2.jpg
Brian Grant


----------



## Kobe8Bryant11 (Jun 30, 2005)

Bob Sura


----------



## Kobe8Bryant11 (Jun 30, 2005)

Chris Mihm








Kramer from "Seinfeld"


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## Kobe8Bryant11 (Jun 30, 2005)

Carmelo Anthony








Lil Bow Wow


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)




----------



## Kobe8Bryant11 (Jun 30, 2005)

clien said:


>


LOL!!! Whoa those are some *UGLY* dudes!!!!


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Noticed this from the first time I ever saw Larry Brown. 

OT- Check out Larry in his ABA days...


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

MarionBarberThe4th said:


>



LMAO. Its Richie Cunningham (sorry don't know what hte actors name is).


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Drewbs said:


> LMAO. Its Richie Cunningham (sorry don't know what hte actors name is).


Ron Howard


----------



## numb555 (May 25, 2003)

*Poof*


----------



## ClippsDaFuture (Jan 24, 2005)

Yaroslav Korolev = Napolean Dynamite with short hair
Elton Brand = Kevin Harlin
Corey Maggette = Xzibit
Marko Jaric = Randy from Real World San Diego
Kerry Kittles = CJ from GTA: Sand Andreas when he's completely skinny with no hair


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Deron Williams









MLB pitcher Bartolo Colon









Brian Scalabrine









Actor Michael Rappaport (far left)









Vlade Divac









Actor Jean Reno


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

Andre Miller looking like my favorite comedian Richard Pryor.


----------



## ClippsDaFuture (Jan 24, 2005)

Yaroslav Korolev and Napolean Dynamite


















Elton Brand and Kevin Frazier


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Avery Johnson










Stitch


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

I Look like a Cross between Jason Kidd-Rick Brunson & soon to be NBAer Josh Boone


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Dejuan Wagner-Carl Crawford : Devil Rays baseball

Stephon Marbury-Yield Sign

Steve Nash-A Alien with Downs Syndrom

Sam Cassell-A Ugly Alien w. Down Syndrom

Tracey McGrady-*********

Emanuel Ginobli-Stat Boy from PTI

Dirk Nowitski-a Guard from the SS

Clrence Weatherspoon-Walrus

Robert Traylor-a Big Black Circle

Mike Sweetney- a MWT"Man with Titties"

Wally Sczerbiak-scarface

Arvaydas Sabonis-White Gorrila

Patrick Ewing-Black Gorrila

Rafeal Arujo-Brown Gorrila

Mannek Batter -Yellow Gorillia

Bob Knight-Red Gorrilia


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

pharrell and caron butler


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

clien said:


>



Pedestrian A: HOLY CRAP WHO'S THAT MONSTER!!!!!!!!!!!
Pedestrian B: That's Sam Cassell
Pedestrian A: I meant the other one.
Pedestrian B: Huh? He looks fine to me.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

P33r~ said:


>


lmao


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

P33r~ said:


>


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 












:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> OT- Check out Larry in his ABA days...


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

P33r~ said:


>


LMAO...Thats the best one yet.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)




----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

NBA PLAYER: Kirk Hinrich
The Lookalikes: Frodo, Spock, Harry Potter, myself four years ago


----------



## jhammer22 (Jul 29, 2005)

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> Avery Johnson
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL ... that rules! 
:banana:


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

excuse me for trying to be original but i think Anwar Robinson from american idol 4 looks a lot like damon jones
















i'm aware the hair style is totally different but i'm talking strictly the looks here. perhaps it's not the best one but its a lot better than some of the lookalike that's been posted so far, imo.


----------



## bkbballer16 (Apr 28, 2005)

lolac101 said:


> You forgot Horry and Will Smith


How cna anyone miss them lol.


----------



## jhammer22 (Jul 29, 2005)

Stan Van Jeremy


----------



## jhammer22 (Jul 29, 2005)

Reggie and Quark from star trek. :biggrin:


----------



## Kobe8Bryant11 (Jun 30, 2005)

jhammer22 said:


> Reggie and Quark from star trek. :biggrin:


HAHAHAHA!!! THAT ONE is by far the best one!! :biggrin: :clap: :banana:
I really think that the guy under that suit IS Reggie Miller!!! LOL!


----------



## jhammer22 (Jul 29, 2005)

Phil Jackson and Colonel sanders. :banana:


----------



## jhammer22 (Jul 29, 2005)

hehe ... I just have to stop. 

















P. Ewing and an ape?? :clown:


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

P33r~ said:


>


 :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: 

BEST ONE EVER!!!


----------



## lolac101 (Jun 23, 2005)

jhammer22 said:


> Phil Jackson and Colonel sanders. :banana:


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Kobe8Bryant11 (Jun 30, 2005)

Wow, you know, when I first started this thread I wasn't sure how you guys would react to it, but it turned out to be hilarious, i'm so glad that people are having a good time with this thread, does anyone have any other funny ones, or even a regular look alike that they would like to share??


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Erazem Lorbeck & Andy Kaufman

















Irsan Ilyasova & Josh Hartnett


----------



## Match_Germany (Apr 9, 2003)




----------



## Match_Germany (Apr 9, 2003)




----------



## Match_Germany (Apr 9, 2003)




----------



## Match_Germany (Apr 9, 2003)




----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Darius Miles and Plaxico Burress, anyone?


----------



## krackerotto (Jul 17, 2005)

Hey Spriggan, didn't you use to post at gamefaqs?


on topic

Don Nelson/Madden
Zack Randolph/Gorilla


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Don't remind me.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)




----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Dre and Camby...and LMAO at Jar Jar/Rip...

EDIT: Sorry they're so big.


----------



## jhammer22 (Jul 29, 2005)

Match_Germany said:


>


hehe ... .good one.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

jhammer22 said:


> Phil Jackson and Colonel sanders. :banana:


lol


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

John Lithgow(3rd rock from the sun)









George Karl










Vince Carter









Andre 300










Steve Francis









Jamie Foxx










Kenyon Martin









Scream










Big Boi









Damon Jones










Stan Van Gundy and Ron Jeremy










Caesar









Kirk Hinrich


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Houst-Mac.. man... you were REALLY reachin on a few of those.. You can't do Kirk Hinrich either, he looks like every dark haired white boy ever (myself included as I showed above... i also showed him with Spock, Frodo, and Harry Potter)... though I will admit Caesar was an original one.


-Chris.


----------



## jhammer22 (Jul 29, 2005)

Spriggan said:


> Darius Miles and Plaxico Burress, anyone?


They do look a lot a like. Like brothers.


----------



## James_Posey (Jul 31, 2005)

The kfc one is funny. I like the last one with darius they do look the same


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Ricky Davis and Spyda from And1




















they really do look alike... the pic of spyda isnt that good


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Donyell Marshall









Ludacris

cant believe no ones done this yet


----------



## xavisxavis (Apr 2, 2005)

jhammer22 said:


> Phil Jackson and Colonel sanders. :banana:


HAHAHHA... the best one!! :banana:


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

Coach Del Harris









Leslie Nielsen


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)




----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Pierce and a Chipmunk.... right NetsFan4Lyfe


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

P33r~ said:


>



lol that one is really good


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Vincanity15311 said:


> Pierce and a Chipmunk.... right NetsFan4Lyfe


LOL OMG that is literally hilarious.. :biggrin: It looks just like Paul Pierce because he is probably related to a chipmunk :biggrin: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Spriggan said:


>


Wow that looks like a good look-a-like... Bibby can be compared to that batboy.. Damn man that Bat Boy looks hideous.. :biggrin: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## jhammer22 (Jul 29, 2005)

P33r~ said:


>


 hehe .. seperated at birth. :banana:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

jacob dylan










kirk hinrich


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm surprised I hadn't seen Brandy being mentioned for Sam Cassell unless I missed it. It's like an alien and Brandy conceived him.


----------



## Kobe8Bryant11 (Jun 30, 2005)

Thats true, Brandy does look like Cassell before he had cancer and lost all of his hair. LOL!


----------



## Kobe8Bryant11 (Jun 30, 2005)

Anyone else have any look alike's?


----------



## joshed_up (Aug 6, 2005)

casell and ET never gets old.


----------



## jhammer22 (Jul 29, 2005)

Hubert Davis







David Allen Grier








Joey Graham








Tiny

This one gets me all the time. I watch big ten basketball and everytime I see Kammron Taylor, their point guard, I think of Chris Rock. Even my wife is freaked out by it. :biggrin:


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> cassell and et


dam. i never noticed how much cassell look like em. Cassell an ugly *****.


----------



## fungila!! (Aug 17, 2005)

Popeye Jones








Sloth from the movie the Goonies


----------



## fungila!! (Aug 17, 2005)

Jumaine Jones








Memphis Grizzlies logo


----------

